# South B. all weekend



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Friday - saw a great HEX hatch, first 30 min. helped a rookie try to hook into a big one, he was also deaf, he hooked two that were both 17-18 inchers, but both just came off. Later I managed two 16 inchers for the night.

Sat. - early and qucik fall of HEX, landed three, 17, 14, 12 inch browns. Fellow that I fished with Sun. his son landed a 23 incher just above the sand trap above Chase, they were floating a canoe, they landed 6 or 7 fish.

Sun. - another great night, hooked into a monster, that I took two soakers to get to heavy and big fish, BUT Ihe took me into the logjam and broke off. I would guess this fish to be 22-25 inches. landed an very nice 18-19 incher andanother 12 incher and feeding stopped. Great flies still coming down but the fish just stopped feeding!?!

If weather holds should be the tail end of the upper SB next two, three days.

Good luck!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I am going to be on the SB this weekend. Am I gonna be too late with all of the cooler weather? Just wondering if I should just not make the trip or sit on the bank of a river all freakin night with a cigar dangling from my lip wondering when thre damn bugs are going to make an appearance? Yeah, I guess I just talked myself into going anyway. Well, any advice/ predictions?


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

ney mickey, gimme a holler at [email protected] i will be up there as well. maybe we can do a float.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

The word that I heard last night is this: upper SB(chase and up) has had a good HEX already, this is personal experience, last nigth saw a good hatch but most went to the trees nothing to the water. Caught 15 incher on very few feeders, buddy missed two nice ones. NOW, I heard from a fella last night that the area around Chase and down(Mason Tract) has NOT seen the HEX!! Could anybody confirm this? To me this seems hard to believe because the area I fish is below Steckert Bridge and we have had HEX for a week now. Anyways, I think you will see the hatch move downstream this weekend, say Rainbow Bend, McMasters area. Not sure if they have seen anything down there, but thats my theory, maybe even Mason Tract if its true this area has not seen HEX yet!?!?!?!? Goood Luck in the chase to find the HEX, I'm done by the weekend, I don't chase it downstream, I'll be fishing Manistee 20 miles out for stealhead and salmon this weekend.....


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

The Mason Tract had not seen Hex last wknd when I was up there!! Guides were telling me there was HEx in the Lower however, he was floating Smith bridge on downstream.


----------

